# Sony a7s ~ new low light champ.



## ConradM (Jun 18, 2014)

Sony Alpha 7S sensor review: New low?light champ - DxOMark




> The Sony Alpha A7S achieved an overall DxOMark sensor score of 87 points putting it on a par pretty much with rivals such as theNikon Df and D4, the older D3X and just ahead of the Leica M (Typ 240). Its a good score overall, but the color depth and, perhaps, dynamic range are slightly lower than we were expecting, given the makers claims.
> *The low-light score of 3702 ISO, however, is the best weve seen. *


----------

